# Dianabol and high blood pressure



## Alex-Naps (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi there peeps!

Need a bit of advice as I'm a newbee to steroids!

Started my first course of dianabol (body nutrition 100 x 10mg) one tablet in the morning and one in the evening!

And since I've stopped drinking I've noticed a near instant gain! Only thing is I've been having chest pains like an ake across my chest. Had my blood pressure taken at the gym and it was higher than normal.

My bro is on the same stuff and is fine, so how come I'm not? Is there anything I can take to regulate my heart rate and blood pressure?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Enalapril

unitedpharmacies.co.uk


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> Enalapril
> 
> unitedpharmacies.co.uk


or you could just take mini asprin.


----------



## dr_squeeze (Jul 28, 2008)

my heads thumping off the dbol im using at the moment, APPRENTLY adex lowers bp but i only use 0.5mg twice a week, maybe using adex a bit more might help but i would listen to what the others have to say before you go ahead and do that.


----------



## dr_squeeze (Jul 28, 2008)

actually scrap what i just said as im now reading a thread with says too much adex can make you're bp higher, jesus christ i dont know who to trust anymore.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

andysutils said:


> or you could just take mini asprin.


Yeah can do this, didn't do much for me though.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

andysutils said:


> or you could just take mini asprin.


Asprin wont actually lower blood pressure at low doses, it will thin your blood which will relieve any chance of a stroke or blood clots. Asprin isnt great on the stomach anyway, and the dosage effective for lowering BP is 300-600mg/day of asprin will ruin your stomach, some say that it can make internal bleeding, paracetamol in high doses does the same thing.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

my heads killin as well. sore throat as well. just the usual symptoms for me.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

The instant weight gain will be water which may up your BP a bit as you are carrying more weight. If its only slightly raised I wouldn't worry too much assuming you don't plan on staying on for a long time.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

My heads been that way this cycle but it's settled a bit in week 3. Expect high blood pressure while on dbol... it's part and parcel


----------



## Alex-Naps (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for your replies lads!

I haven't had any sore throats since i've been on it which I sometimes get after being in creatine for a while! Just got like a heavy sort of feeling across my chest and sometimes get that sort of fluttering feeling in my heart.

Lol probably just over reacting but I'm new to this with now1 to guide as to what to expect!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

How much water your drinking while using dbol? btw 20mg is pretty low


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Eat a couple of celery sticks each day,do a search on here and read a few posts about how fast it can lower your bp!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Shreds said:


> *Asprin wont actually lower blood pressure at low doses*, it will thin your blood which will relieve any chance of a stroke or blood clots. Asprin isnt great on the stomach anyway, and the dosage effective for lowering BP is 300-600mg/day of asprin will ruin your stomach, some say that it can make internal bleeding, paracetamol in high doses does the same thing.


yes it does.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

andysutils said:


> yes it does.


yes it appears to do so. My Mum has hypertension and has been taking a low dose aspirin a day for years

see this thread http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-566276/Aspirin-DOES-slash-risk-heart-attack--taken-night-say-experts.html


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

andysutils said:


> yes it does.


yes it appears to do so. My Mum has hypertension and has been taking a low dose aspirin a day for years

see this thread http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-566276/Aspirin-DOES-slash-risk-heart-attack--taken-night-say-experts.html


----------



## jim2509 (Dec 30, 2010)

I has a few headaches at the beginning of my last DBOL cycle so I took some Celery Seed/Hawthorn Berry..did some light Cardio 3 times a week...sorted! Next time am gonna load up on Cycle Support stuff 2 weeks before next DBOL cycle.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Pain in chest isn't normally a hbp sign is it?

Sometimes I get nose bleeds and sometimes my head feels so pressurised.


----------

